# Import von Elitekoi



## Henkkaas (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

bei elitekoi auf der Homepage stehen seid gestern die neuen Fische,

Hammer Tiere, aber seht selbst

http://www.elitekoi.de/germany/news/index.html


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Import von Elitekoi*

Sind wirklich schöne Koi bei, bin ich aber froh das mein Teich schon voll ist


----------



## KTB (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Import von Elitekoi*

Wunderschöne Koi. Da wird man schon neidisch! Ich denke ich brauch nen größeren Teich!:smoki


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Import von Elitekoi*

Was hindert Dich daran Sven ..... 

Der Platz ... brauchst halt weniger Rasenmähen


----------

